# Game Fish Aquarium Livestock > Native Fishes Of Other Countries >  Native Fishes of Australia

## James

Australia is blessed with several species of native fishes that are perfectly suited to the aquarium hobby.  Ive kept a couple not including the rainbows, that were very interesting, and although i wasn't able to catch them myself, they are available via online vendors so i highly recommend that everyone that can find them do so.   :Smile: 

The purple spotted gudgeon 



One of the blue-eyes (really a species of rainbow)



There are many more, well worth the effort  :Smile:

----------

